# Tyre Sizes



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all (first post!). I'm considering buying a new TT (2.0TFSI) after many happy years of an A3. One thing I'd like to budget for is winter wheels & tyres, but I'm puzzled by the standard tyre size on the 2.0 TFSI in the UK. Here's what Audi fit:
TT (Austria, France, Switzerland) - 225/55 R16, diameter 654mm
TT 1.8 Roadster (UK); TT (Germany etc) - 245/45 R17, diameter 652mm
TT 2.0 TFSI (UK) - 245/50 R17, diameter 677mm
TTS, TTRS - 245/40 R18, diameter 653mm

Spot the odd one out! Why the unusual size? There's much less choice in 245/50/17. Would the speedo on the 2.0 be calibrated differently to the TTS? A 4% difference in size seems a bit much. Would I need to keep to this size when I come to replace the tyres or fit winter rubber?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

My 2.0 TTC 2008 has 225/50/17 so i don't know where you found the size for the uk 2.0


----------



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow Tosh, thanks for the quick reply! That's great; So I can use wheels/tyres of slightly different sizes (as long as they fit, e.g. 16" winter rims or 18" summer rims) if I get Audi to change the speedo settings.

sherbs - The current brochure under Sport Model equipment: 'Wheels, tyres and suspension: 17" x 8J '5-spoke V' design alloy wheels with 245/50 tyres'. I'll double check with the salesman this weekend.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Whilst what Toshiba says is correct, in reality, the difference in the speedo readings will be marginal and is extremely unlikely to result in an under estimate of your speed that could cause issues with the police.

Try http://www.willtheyfit.com/ to compare different sizes from the norm to see what likely effect the speedo readings would be


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

David_1 said:


> TT 2.0 TFSI (UK) - 245/50 R17, diameter 677mm


Unless someone with a new TT shows up and proves me wrong, I suspect that information is either a typo on the website/brochure or it's simply wrong. I'd bet it should be 225/50 R17 or 245/45 R17, more likely the latter.

You could verify by checking one at a dealer.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

The 17" winter tyre size on my door jamb sticker is 17 x 225/50. I would agree with above - 245/45 would seem a more reasonable alternative.


----------



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmm, the original press release (http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... range.html) says 245/45. I believe it's a new MY11 car I'll be test driving this weekend, so I'll check and report back.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

PDF Brochure here, says 245/45 17's on Y-spoke wheels for the standard roadster and 254/50 17's on 5-spoke V wheels for the Sport models, which doesn't seem right.

We need someone to check out an actual car, or cars, to be sure.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

245-50-17 is a very rare size,I hardly see them, ,and I move thousands of tyres every week.
Winter sizes for the tt would normally be
225-55-16
225-50-17
245-40-18
but there's no reason why you can't use the same size as your Summer tyres,but it's not good to keep taking tyres on and off rims.
Best to have two sets of rims.


----------



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

At the dealer today, the service manager also didn't believe 245/50; the salesman checked a new model on the lot and it had 245/45. So we believe the brochure is wrong. As the pdf brochure is updated monthly, and it's been the same since May, am I really the first person to notice?!

So the MY11 2.0 TFSI car should be compatible with 225/50 R17 for winter tyres; a spare set of rims would be good. Has anyone seen a source of 7Jx17 wheels that would suit the TT, preferably Audi or replica? Failing that, 7Jx16 for 225/55 R16, assuming they'd fit over the brakes?


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

David_1 said:


> ... 7Jx16 for 225/50 R16...


You mean 225/_*55*_ R16, of course. :wink:

In North America, tirerack.com is excellent for good inexpensive alloy wheels and winter tires... I've ordered several sets from them over the last than 10+ years. They're very accomodating, and will even ship mounted tires on wheels directly to your dealer or installer. They have online configurators which match compatible wheels to your vehicle and show you how they will look installed. Their prices are excellent, but UK shipping might be prohibitive.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

The correct size is 245/45 17" or 225/50 17". This is listed in AUDI technical specifications in my technical specification list. Any other diameter is not TUV approved by AUDI.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

David_1 said:


> At the dealer today, the service manager also didn't believe 245/50; the salesman checked a new model on the lot and it had 245/45. So we believe the brochure is wrong. As the pdf brochure is updated monthly, and it's been the same since May, am I really the first person to notice?!
> 
> So the MY11 2.0 TFSI car should be compatible with 225/50 R17 for winter tyres; a spare set of rims would be good. Has anyone seen a source of 7Jx17 wheels that would suit the TT, preferably Audi or replica? Failing that, 7Jx16 for 225/50 R16, assuming they'd fit over the brakes?


Width for winter is just 7" for 16" and 17". Standard for this rim size (for summer) is 7,5J".


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

255 35 19  freaking expensive to replace tho


----------



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Maila said:


> Width for winter is just 7" for 16" and 17". Standard for this rim size (for summer) is 7,5J".


Thanks; that matches what I've read elsewhere. I've been puzzled, though, why 7J for winter tyres, yet 7.5J for summer tyres of the same 225 profile? Is it simply to give users the option of wider tyres for summer use? Or do winter tyres have different requirements for rim widths?

GaryMB: Thanks, yes I did mean 225/55/16. Post now corrected.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

it could be that for some older models 205-55-16 on 7j rims were recommended for Winter.
225's are perfect for 7.5 j


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

David_1 said:


> Maila said:
> 
> 
> > Width for winter is just 7" for 16" and 17". Standard for this rim size (for summer) is 7,5J".
> ...


Smallest standard rim supplied in UK is 17 x 8J. I believe 16's with winter tyres are available, as an extra, in countries where their use is mandatory. Not sure of a width for these.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

David_1 said:


> Maila said:
> 
> 
> > Width for winter is just 7" for 16" and 17". Standard for this rim size (for summer) is 7,5J".
> ...


7J" means that is more rubber on sidewall than 7,5J" with 225 wide rubber. It is just for this, in winter is more propable to scuff your rim and narrower rim is more protected from contact.

7J" is also worse when drive on limit with 225 mm wide rubber. So why AUDI is using 2 different withs for Summer and Winter wheel sets is just practical :roll: In winter is not expected fast driving just like in summer.

But on my demo car was used 245/40 18" 9J for summer and winter season by AUDI dealer [smiley=gossip.gif].



jaybyme said:


> it could be that for some older models 205-55-16 on 7j rims were recommended for Winter.
> 225's are perfect for 7.5 j


No Winter set provided and approved by AUDI at TUV is 225/50 17" and 225/55 16" both with 7J". 205mm wide rubber was never recommended and approved to use by AUDI! [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Could post original technical protocol from dealer if somebody don't believe.


----------



## Luke_tt (May 31, 2006)

So i need new tyres for my TT2. I have 17 inch Turbines, what tyres does everyone recommend. I need to buy them today!

Ta.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Any good brand is good choice. Dunlop SP series, Pirelli P Zero, Continental ContiSport, Michelin PilotSport are premium quality. Regular brands like Kumho have good series like ECSTA KU31.


----------

